# Can you hang a chain saw upside down?



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you hang a chain saw upside down? I bought some old high school lockers and I want to be able to store my power tools in them so I can lock them up. If I hang a chain saw by the handle on a hook with the blade down will it damage the chain saw moter?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes, you can hang it by the handle with no ill effects to the saw. Chain saws are designed to run in nearly any position.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I would drain the gas tank first


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

the loggers around here keep their saws bar down in the holders they hae in their pickups......mink


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

postroad said:


> I would drain the gas tank first


Just curious as to why?


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

Mine is always stored that way, it's 5 years old and not problem so far. It is a Husky rancher. All the loggers I ever knew had racks in the back of the work trucks had them set this way, that is why I did my setup the same way. Mine can set idle for months and it will start in about 4-6 pulls with the gas stored in it.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Since a power saw has no oil reservoir for the engine only for the bar you need not worry about engine damage, you should watch though for oil dripping ontom something below the bar if you oil tank decides to drip a little, though that is not a very common problem it can happen.
Storing a power saw any length of time with or without fuel can cause the internal fuel filters to become hard and not let the proper amount of fuel through, even loggers can have that problem after a couple months of not working for spring break up, we always keep a fresh spare with us for each power saw [that is different] we had just for grins and giggles and to keep from having to drive back to town, in case of a plug like that which will happen over time anyway.

William
North Central Idaho


----------

